

Yesterday I had this copycat idea: People pay me $30, I make them a web design - paolomaffei
http://www.designfor30bucks.com/

======
petercooper
Haha, how far can it go? ;-) People pay me $100000, I make them a logo? Ah,
hang on, that's what big name agencies do already.

P.S. Unless this is a parody, a casino/money theme with a black background is
an... _interesting_ route brand-wise.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Why is a casino site with a black background a bad idea? I'm honestly
curious...

------
haentz
Well, I personally find the design by the $15 guy better…

~~~
paolomaffei
except that is not avalaible to do them? yeah...

------
Devilboy
Is this yours Paolo?

~~~
paolomaffei
Yes, it is

